# 1446 Jet Boat Build



## Rdtolbert (May 16, 2014)

I have a build thread posted over in the boat build section, but I need some jet expert advice.

Built the transom riser frame today. Pinned it all together with stainless screws, until I can test the motor height. Once I feel she is dialed in, I am putting it all together with 1/4 inch solid rivets, and covering it up with diamond plate. With the motor on, the transom has absolutely no flex. If the metal yard has it, I plan to replace the board with a 2x6 piece of aluminum. I also plan to put two more supports, from the three transom supports at the bottom, to the top of the riser. Finally, I am going to cut three feet off the center keel.

Does it look like the jet foot is at the proper height?
Any suggestions on what else I should do with the transom?


----------



## dhoganjr (May 16, 2014)

It looks like the height is correct from what I can see in the pictures. You'll need to run it to know for sure. Every boat reacts different to the height. You might be able to get another 1/8 inch or so higher. Run it, if it cavitates lower it, if you have a lot of back splash raise it. Make sure when testing it to make hard full throttle turns, takeoffs, etc, to see how it performs under each circumstance. You don't want to find out it won't turn without breaking loose when you need it to turn now.

Transom looks good so far. My suggestion would be adding lateral supports to the outside of the transom. Steel strips in line with your aluminum angle bolted through the riser and the transom, thick aluminum strips would work. Unless I'm missing something in the pics, you have good support on the front side. The motor will bounce going down the road, rocking the riser back and forth weakening it over time. If you hit bottom, stump, log, etc, the motor will fly up with a lot of force bringing the riser forward possibly even joining you inside the boat. :shock: Outside supports should stiffen it up alot. After rereading your post if you use the diamond plate, it might be enough support if you run it down on the transom and bolt through both transom and riser. Several ways to do it, whatever works best for you.

Keep the pics coming and enjoy it!!!


----------



## airbornemike (May 16, 2014)

Look'n good, run that sucker!! Post up some numbers.


----------



## Rdtolbert (May 16, 2014)

Here you go gents. Feels like it is dialed in. Made hard turns, went through open water chop, and through 2-3 inch water, with a 220 pound payload. No cavitation, no spin out, and very little back spray. Probably need to put a splash guard on, but for now she is solid. Now to make it sexy.

https://youtu.be/OYO9iqskS5E


----------



## airbornemike (May 16, 2014)

Links broke


----------



## Rdtolbert (May 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352551#p352551 said:


> airbornemike » 16 May 2014, 21:40[/url]"]Links broke


 Fixed
[youtube]https://youtu.be/OYO9iqskS5E[/youtube]


----------



## Rdtolbert (May 22, 2014)

After a full day of sanding, finally removed all of the carpet adhesive.


----------

